# Help on ID'ing an old CAT pressure washer pump



## shawn022 (Jun 23, 2013)

Trying to ID this old pump so I can locate seals for it. Its attached to a gx160 honda. Made by simpson and sold as a Sherwin williams washer. The simpson tag has the model as PS1500CHS. Only number on the pump is 0920180 which I believe is a serial number.

View attachment 301581
View attachment 301582
View attachment 301583
View attachment 301584


----------



## shawn022 (Jul 3, 2013)

Turns out to be a 2sf pump


----------

